# Hi everyone, I'm the new guy!



## Lake Valley #1 (Dec 31, 2012)

Hi all; just wanted to 'check in' and say hello everyone. I'm not exactly new to Large scale RR, since I've been 'collecting' rolling stock, locomotives, and track and building trackside structures for about 10 yrs in preparation for building my own little 'empire'; the Rincon, Hillsboro, & Lake Valley, a 3' Narrow Gauge line using old RGS and D&RG 'cast offs', to be fondly referred to by the locals as the 'Lake Valley line'. Time frame is 1920's to 1930's with Mining and Logging in the Black Range of south central NM being the main revenue source, with daily passenger service, and mail/milk runs (since there are family run dairies in the area as well). The line meets the AT&SF at Rincon, NM, and is surveying lands for a connection with the SP at Deming NM. My motive power is a K-27, recently purchased from the D&RG, two 'vest pocket' Consolidations purchased from an eastern line, gone into receivership(one 'bashed' a la Kevin Strong's 'connie' of Tuscarora RR fame, with the cab moved back and the smoke box extended for spark control), and a 4-6-0 converted to 1:20.3 scale for 'back-up' operations if needed. I hope to retire soon so I can get started! I do have one question: I just recently purchased the B-Mann K-27, and would like to know if there are any 'problems' with the electronics or the motor/gear box that I've heard rumors of. I believe this loco to be 2nd(3rd?) run. Thanks in advance, Jeff


----------



## chuckger (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Jeff, 

Welcome to MLS, enjoy the site. 

Chuck


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Welcome to MLS Jeff 

Randy


----------



## Lake Valley #1 (Dec 31, 2012)

Thanks, Chuck; I just found this today. I had always thought I had to pay to join, but I guess that's for a 1st class? Maybe someday. Thanks again! Jeff


----------



## Lake Valley #1 (Dec 31, 2012)

Thanks for the warm welcome, Randy!


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Welcome! 

Track or battery power? 

Greg


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Welcome to MLS, Jeff... 

For the K-27, you shouldn't have any worries. The loose counterweight issue was resolved very quickly, so there are few "new" out there that still have that issue. (Though I worked on one over the weekend that did...) Electronically, the optical chuffs are "backwards" for what most sound systems need. There's a simple fix involving a transistor and capacitor. If/when you're ready to tackle that, drop a note here and someone will be able to dig up the circuit for you. As for the motor/gearing, unless you're running tight curves or steep grades, you'll not notice any issues. The loco is a very smooth-running loco. Even with those, it's still a good locomotive, you'll just have to mind the throttle up and down the grades--really not a whole lot different than some other large scale locos, it's just gotten a lot of press about it that the others don't. If you find it problematic, R&K's replacement gearbox is a great solution. It's a touch noisey compared to the stock gearbox, but easily masked by a good sound system. 

(Oh, and thanks for the compliments on the TRR's locos!) 

Later, 

K


----------



## Lake Valley #1 (Dec 31, 2012)

Hi Greg, and thanks for the welcome...I'm planning on Revo with battery power with Tsunami Tu-1000(?), I've been looking at the Revo forum for about the last 2 hrs. Whew! man, that's a big one! lol


----------



## Lake Valley #1 (Dec 31, 2012)

Hi Kevin; Thanks for the welcome! And thanks for the tips! They will save me a fair amount of grief, I think! I'm rather like you in that I don't have a whole lotta space for an 'empire'. The K will probably be used mostly for what will pose as my Mainline. The Connies & the 'bashed' BH 4-6-0 will be for the majority of operations between towns. I'm hoping to keep the curve radius to around 5 to 6 ft with 6 ft being the norm on the main. It's just that I have wanted a K-27 for a long time, so when this one came up, I HAD to have it! I have thought about disconnecting the opto set up in the cylinders and just going with some form of 'axle cam' set up for the chuff, but if the 'fix' is accomplished on the main board, I may just do that; your thoughts? Re: the TRR; I can't say enough good things! Your TRR is beautiful and I can only hope my set up will be half as good!


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Jeff, to the best of my knowledge, the Tsunami boards are DCC only, and don't allow for external triggers, so they won't work with the Revolution. The (much) older Sierra boards will, as will the Phoenix, though if you're hitting the used market for Phoenix, the P5 will not without the P5T interface board. I'd stick with the 2K2 or P8 for use with the Revolution. 

For the sound on the K, using the optical chuff circuit is simple enough, but you'll need to build the interface (it really is just a transistor and a capacitor--pretty simple), and also jumper power from the battery to the leads that send power to the locomotive. (Off the top of my head, B+ needs to go to the J1-6 solder pad, and B- needs to go to the J1-7 solder pad.) That will energize everything and work well. You'll have directional headlights from the Revolution controller, and you can turn the class lamps and cab lights/firebox lights on and off via the switches in the smokebox. I just did that to a K over the weekend to get it up and running with the Revo/Phoenix combination for a friend. (He had built the transistor circuit already.) When I did mine, I instinctively gutted the on-board electronics, but in hindsight, that's not necessary. 

Later, 

K


----------



## Michael W (Oct 10, 2012)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Welcome, Jeff....


----------



## Lake Valley #1 (Dec 31, 2012)

Wow! This is great! Thanks all for the wonderful welcome. I will try to be worthy of them.


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Jeff: Welcome! Some of the advantages of 1st Class membership are that it is easier to post pictures and links. We all want to see what you are doing. I had Rodney (R&K) replace the gears on my two K-27s. They are a little more noisier than the stock gears, but I like the performance better. It pulls well and maintains its speed better going up and down my grade. Chuck


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

If youn are going with the Revo, see if the sound is good enough for you as it comes. If not, then your are going to mare than double the cost per loco to add another sound system (that sounds better). You might be able to use a Zimo HO unit and it has at least a chuff input if not more inputs for triggers. That's about $100. 

Greg


----------



## Dick Friedman (Aug 19, 2008)

Welcome to the dark side of model railroading. No standards, no compatibility between manufacturers, no agreements on anything. But it does release your creative and problem solving juices! 

Where are you located? Are both you and the setting for your railroad northern New Mexico?


----------



## Lake Valley #1 (Dec 31, 2012)

Hi Dick; Thanks for the welcome! I like your 'philosophy' lol... I'm living in Odessa Tx for the time being. I was offered a position with my employer here and it paid a thousand more per month...hard to turn down. I'm actually from Las Cruces NM which is about 90 or so miles south of the Black Range mountains. The towns that will be featured on my line are only about 30 min to 1 hr away from LC, so I'm familiar with them. The Black Range town of Hillsboro NM was a mining town as was Lake Valley which is now all but deserted. Both were pretty 'rip-roarin' little settlements back in the day. Rincon NM is just north of LC about 25 miles, and was a major water stop on the Santa Fe, being just at the south end of the Jornada del Muerto (Journey of Death) so called by the Spaniards that went north on the Camino Real between Mexico City and Santa Fe NM. There is a bit of history in the area! My area is south central NM; Las Cruces is 42 miles north of El Paso Tx.


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Welcome to the mob! 






Rules of G gauge:


1. There are no rules.


2. If anyone tells you there are rules, they're breaking the rules.


3. If it's not fun, you're not doing it right. See the Rules of G gauge.


4. It's your railroad, if you like it, it's right.


E. Beware of brats who try to tell you the rules.






Look around, ask questions. You'll find garden railroaders love to show you what they've done, what has worked for them, and what hasn't worked so well. Then we argue about it


----------



## Lake Valley #1 (Dec 31, 2012)

Thanks Torby, I've come to think you can break the 'rules' down to two: Rule 1. Have fun! Rule 2. Refer back to Rule 1 (within the limits of physics) That about right? lol


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Welcome Jeff, to LS railroading!! 

Sorry you moved away from L.C. NM, I'm only 3 hours away!!! now,.. a bit more............ 

Keep planning and having fun!! Indeed!! 

Make up your own rules....!! your the Head Engineer! 

Dirk - DMS Ry.


----------



## Lake Valley #1 (Dec 31, 2012)

Thanks, Dirk...Oh, no worries, I think I'll be back there someday. I do still maintain my legal residence there, and still own my home there...my daughter is living there for now.


----------



## Lake Valley #1 (Dec 31, 2012)

Update: Well, I invested in the Airwire set up with the new G3 and T5000 throttle, the Revo wasn't pleasing enough (didn't buy one, just from checking it out online) and availability for steam locos wasn't much to write home about. Perhaps I'll try one later when they're a bit more 'populated'. Still going with Tsunami sound...it should be here next Wednesday, then the solder should start 'flyin'! LOL


----------

